# Missing 411: The Hunted



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

The Missing 411 books and videos have been out for a while, about people who go missing in National Parks and forests all over the world under mysterious circumstances. Missing 411: The Hunted is the second movie in the series and is about hunters that have gone missing. It's more than a bit eerie and strange given many of the circumstances sited.

The story behind how David Paulides came to even find out about and address this bizarre subject is pretty interesting in and of itself. What do you think, is there more to all this than folks just walking off to end things, or just getting lost and succumbing to the dark woods? Creepy if you ask me...


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

There’s a lot of chit that can happen to a guy out in the woods... most times there’s a logical explanation, other times I believe there’s things that happen in the woods that we aren’t aware of. The mountains can be a very creepy place at times


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I've asked before if I should be worried about mountain lions and someone mentioned odds of being attacked. 

I'm curious what the odds are of other people hunting the hunter? Paranormal stuff to me is hocus pocus. There are satanic forces on this planet that are only allowed to frighten, not harm. My wife gets night terrors frequently, I've witnessed them. My 8 year old son also. But no harm, only fear. To he honest, flat out honest, the more a person allows of the wicked into their life albeit music, movies, books or even things representing evil things, the more encounters one is going to have. Being spiritually minded in the light the wicked force tries to induce fear to flee the light.
In this case I won't be watching or reading the 411. I will however carry my sword, my bible into the woods.
... "Fear not, for I am with thee" ...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

In the grand scheme of things a human body takes up very little space. It's really surprising how many are found years later when some stumbles on to the remains. And many are lost forever.


----------

